# Happy Birthday Katie H!



## Cooking Goddess

A very happy birthday to our dear Katie! I hope you have a wonderful birthday. I'm sure Glenn will treat you like a queen.


----------



## Sagittarius

Happy Birthday Katie. 

Have  a  fantastic day enjoying this special time ..


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy Birthday, Katie!!!


----------



## msmofet

Happy birthday Katie!


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, Katie!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Have a wonderful birthday, Katie! [emoji813]


----------



## Kayelle

Have a wonderful day Katie!


----------



## bethzaring

Hi Katie....I hope you have a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

A very Happy Birthday Katie!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Happy Burfday Miss Katie!!


----------



## buckytom

Happy Birthday, Cuz!!! I hope you have a wonderful day, and a happy and healthy year to come.


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy birthday, Katie!  Here's to a great upcoming year for you and yours!


----------



## Katie H

Thank you, everyone, for all the wonderful birthday wishes and comments.

Yesterday was a lazy laid-back day.  Didn't do much but required menial tasks around the house.  I did clean the filter on the pool a couple of times because it's still getting up to speed for the new season.

Glenn took me out to lunch at our favorite restaurant that serves fried catfish.  It's about an hour away but welllllll worth the drive.  The fish is as crispy as you could ever want, lightly breaded, never oily and always moist and hot.  Oh, so good!!  We had the "usual" sides:  potato (baked for fries), sliced sweet onion, long spear of dill pickle, hush puppies (also perfect), a bowl of white beans, slaw and iced tea.

We deliberately ate only half our fish so we could, finally, have a piece of their homemade pie for dessert.  A local woman makes them and she is a dessert wizard.  We'll have our leftover pieces of catfish for supper tonight.  Thought about having them for lunch but there's way too much for lunch.  Better served for supper.

Yes, for those of you who have commented, I certainly hope the coming year is better than this last one.  There were way too many medical issues to handle and I'm ready for some steady sailing.

Thank you, again.  I love your friendship and support!!!


----------

